# What would you charge to license a photograph?



## zgirl21 (Feb 10, 2009)

As of today (yeay!) one of my pictures is on the cover of a NYT best seller. I did it for a friend and licensed it to him for a low flat fee because of our personal friendship. Last night I got a call from a publisher who will be producing a small run of this book in large print (for visually impaired people). She wants to know what I'm going to charge to license the picture - and I have no idea what to tell her! I did a google search and found a few calculators, but they didn't seem to apply to this situation. So - the picture is the cover of the book, the run is about 900, and the distribution is nationwide. Any suggestions or experience in this area would be MUCH appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## CrimsonFoxPhotography (Feb 10, 2009)

One of the stock websites comes to mind; I can't remember the name.  I believe it's iStockphoto.com, but I'm not sure.  Whichever one it is, you can search for pictures whose usage and subject matter most closely match yours.  A number of photos will likely be displayed, each with prices associated with them; but as you seem to understand, the price is contingent upon a lot of variables.




zgirl21 said:


> As of today (yeay!) one of my pictures is on the cover of a NYT best seller. I did it for a friend and licensed it to him for a low flat fee because of our personal friendship. Last night I got a call from a publisher who will be producing a small run of this book in large print (for visually impaired people). She wants to know what I'm going to charge to license the picture - and I have no idea what to tell her! I did a google search and found a few calculators, but they didn't seem to apply to this situation. So - the picture is the cover of the book, the run is about 900, and the distribution is nationwide. Any suggestions or experience in this area would be MUCH appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## resevordg (Feb 10, 2009)

This is a good situation for you, and heres why.

They are making this book so that it will sell. (shock)
Brand recognition is important. One of the ways that people recognize the book that your photo is on, is by your photo.
If they run this book without your photograph than it will not sell as well, and they know it. 
You're not in a situation where you can charge whatever you want. However you can charge more than would be able to if your photo were not on the other book. 

So I would say charge a bit more than what your research tells you to charge.


----------



## craig (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds like you are asking this question a little late, but that is another matter. Current situation. Charge between 650 - 1,500 dollars. This price reflects a one time reproduction fee. Do not sell the copyright of the image. 

Love & Bass


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 11, 2009)

craig said:


> Charge between 650 - 1,500 dollars. This price reflects a one time reproduction fee. Do not sell the copyright of the image.



This is probably a little bit high for many markets.  For publishing runs under 10,000 units (and 900 is way, way under this) the average price for an unknown photographer is probably closer to $500ish.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting thread.  I too just had an offer from a book company in France that is interested in possibly up to 10 of my images for an educational book.   Im currently talking to a few photogs about price too.  Will keep my eye here, and see what comes up.


----------



## zgirl21 (Feb 11, 2009)

ksmattfish said:


> This is probably a little bit high for many markets.  For publishing runs under 10,000 units (and 900 is way, way under this) the average price for an unknown photographer is probably closer to $500ish.



That's the range I was thinking of too. I'm going to tell her $500 and see what she says. Yeah, I'm an unknown photographer... but this is a good way to get my name on the map! 

If you want to see the cover of the book, look here.


----------



## inTempus (Feb 11, 2009)

zgirl21 said:


> That's the range I was thinking of too. I'm going to tell her $500 and see what she says. Yeah, I'm an unknown photographer... but this is a good way to get my name on the map!
> 
> If you want to see the cover of the book, look here.


I just wanted to say, that's freaking COOL!

Congrats.


----------



## andrew99 (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats, whatever happens!  Cool photo too!


----------



## chadsdphoto (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice work! I have no idea on the pricing, but congratulations on the cover. I hope it is a springboard to even more in the future.:thumbup:


----------



## oaktowncabron (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice shot.  So how did everything turn out?  I am way late on this thread, but I saw the book cover and had to respond as I just finished reading that book.  Great job.


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2011)

The OP was last active on the forums 02-15-2009.

If you click on someone's red screen name it will take you to information about that member, like last date active on the forums, so you can decide if responding a thread that died a natural death 2.5 years ago is worth the effort.


----------



## Tony S (Aug 23, 2011)

The current version of Photgraphers market can give you some good guidance on this.
Amazon.com: 2011 Photographer&#39;s Market (9781582979564): Mary Burzlaff Bostic: Books


----------



## SkyBlue (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow great photo~ Striking and Powerful.
I'm not an expert in photography nor but maybe you can go with $500, I think that's a good start.
With an affordable quality photo, they would definitely check out your portfolio for upcoming project.
At this point, connection is important.  Connection=referrals=good investment.
Check out iStock's site or forum as well. 

Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------

